# Sable puppy coat change



## Julia78 (Nov 2, 2017)

I know sables change a lot as they grow and I'm looking at getting a sable soon and hoping for a darker sable. So wondering which of these puppies would turn out dark. I'll post 2 pictures of the puppies I'm choosing between, the parents and post a few images of what I'm hoping the pup will turn out to look like. 

Puppy 1 IMG_0296.PNG

Puppy 2 IMG_0295.PNG

Mom. IMG_0289.PNG

Dad IMG_0288.PNG

A few examples of what I'm hoping for overall 
https://i.pinimg.com/736x/bf/ed/0b/bfed0bcc3aa4936bd939981a4def28c1--black-sable-german-shepherd-german-shepherd-dogs.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/2d/b7/41/2db7410d10c3b2b86a4d2bb15b33183b.jpg


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Here’s some pictures of how my sable has changed from young to now. We got him at 8 weeks, he’s 5 months now. He’s gotten darker as he’s got older as “most” seem to. He’s definitely a darker sable, but there are still darker ones.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

10 days, 10 weeks, adult.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

Trix said:


> Here’s some pictures of how my sable has changed from young to now. We got him at 8 weeks, he’s 5 months now. He’s gotten darker as he’s got older as “most” seem to. He’s definitely a darker sable, but there are still darker ones.
> View attachment 456546
> View attachment 456554
> View attachment 456562
> ...


Trix, your puppy looks very much like our new dark sable girl. Based on pics, looks like you may Be from AZ as well?! If so, I wonder if our pups are from the same breeder!!


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

8 weeks, 3-4 months, 7 months


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

6 weeks, 10 weeks, 6 months and 1 year


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

az_girl said:


> Trix, your puppy looks very much like our new dark sable girl. Based on pics, looks like you may Be from AZ as well?! If so, I wonder if our pups are from the same breeder!!




I actually have been in AZ (Gilbert) the last month visiting family (still here). We got our GSD from a breeder in Wisconsin however.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

Trix said:


> I actually have been in AZ (Gilbert) the last month visiting family (still here). We got our GSD from a breeder in Wisconsin however.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iuPhone using Tapatalk


Oh funny, that’s where we live! Here’s a pic of our girl to show you the similarity!

To OP, our girl is supposed to be a dark sable. I don’t know how dark she will get since she’s barely over 8 weeks but here’s a current pic.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Trix said:


> Here’s some pictures of how my sable has changed from young to now. We got him at 8 weeks, he’s 5 months now. He’s gotten darker as he’s got older as “most” seem to. He’s definitely a darker sable, but there are still darker ones.
> View attachment 456546
> View attachment 456570
> 
> ...


My girl just got that little spot on her tail last week in the same spot. Funny, if you put a pic of my puppy next to yours, people may be hard pressed to tell the difference

If my girl gets a final coat like yours, she's going to be amazing looking


----------

